# FL Resident question for out of state purchase.



## MAWGAC (Mar 14, 2012)

Ok, so here is the convoluted story.

I am a FL resident, but I currently live in CA (due to the Navy). I am looking for a way to purchase a handgun that does not involve me going back home to FL. Is this even possible while living in CA? I've looked around online, but the only topic I have been able to find is about non-FL residents trying to purchase a gun in FL with the obvious answer of using FFL's.

If someone can point me in the correct direction, I'll gladly do the legwork for an answer.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

First,is the gun CA legal?I imagine you checked that already.

The FFL is a requirement to buy interstate, period.As I understand it,you are considered a resident of the state you are stationed in,so technically go to any store or do an interstate transfer.The only other way is buy in your resident state.Checking military law or code will cure up the residency issue,even though CA is a little out there,I'd think there is no way to circumvent that.There are members here that know the military side to this better than me so one of them will surely post.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

As far as the Feds are concerned, for firearm purchases, an active duty member of the military is a resident of the state where his/her duty station is located.

ATF Online - Firearms - Frequently Asked Questions - Unlicensed Persons

"Q: What constitutes residency in a State?

The State of residence is the State in which an individual is present; the individual also must have an intention of making a home in that State. A member of the Armed Forces on active duty is a resident of the State in which his or her permanent duty station is located. If a member of the Armed Forces maintains a home in one State and the member's permanent duty station is in a nearby State to which he or she commutes each day, then the member has two States of residence and may purchase a firearm in either the State where the duty station is located or the State where the home is maintained."

When I was active-duty, I maintained a home of record in the state where I enlisted, and kept that state's driver's license. However, I was legally able to buy firearms in every state I was stationed in, after meeting that state's residency requirements (usually 60-90 days of residence, and showing something like a utility bill with your name and local address on it). In some states, it's easier to get a state ID card and use it for proof of residency/address for firearm purchases. A state-issued concealed-carry permit also works for most folks.

However, we ARE talking about California here. No telling WHAT weird state (and even local) laws might be floating around on the Left Coast. Make sure you check with one or more local FFL (Federally licensed) gun dealers, gunshops or sporting goods stores; it is their business to sell guns, and they WANT to sell guns, so if they are near a military installation they will know (and be happy to tell you) exactly what is required for them to successfully and legally tap that source of customers.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

go to a local gun store and ask them .....JJ


----------

